# Como crear un reverb facilmente?



## djmaflo (Sep 12, 2009)

ola ingnieros... ps yo soy DJ y pues staba buscando crear mis propios efectos con circuitos analogos... y solo quiero saber si me pueden ayudar con este dilema... por que he visto un circuito y es el unico que encuentro... pero tiene piezas descontinuadas y dificil  de encontrar...  me podrian ayudar con un reverb actual??... (si tienen un efecto Cute-off iual) 

les agradezco d antemano 

pues este es el circuito... la saque de este foro .. jeje solo que me cuesta encontrar el MN3007 y el MN3101


----------



## AMiranda (Sep 13, 2009)

por aquí en europa se pueden conseguir, por ejemplo en esta tienda de Alemania:

http://www.banzaieffects.com/MN3007-pr-16789.html

si finalmente no lo encuentras supongo que te lo podrían mandar hasta allá por correo normal.

por ebay también se pueden conseguir:

http://cgi.ebay.com/5-Pcs-MN3007-IC...in_0?hash=item33507134f2&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

y si buscas más seguro que por tu zona hay tiendas online y puedes hacer algún pedido o a USA.

encontré esto:

http://archive.ampage.org/threads/5/fxgd/249267/MN3007_vs_NTE1641-1.html

I did use NTE1641 instead of MN3007

un saludo

de todas formas sería un delay o una reverb??

si fuese una reverb qué tiempo de reverbaración podríamos obtener con un mn3007?? normalmente se llegan a usar dependiendo de la canción hasta 5 segundos de coleo y no me refiero a retardo, ni tiempo de repetición como hace un delay, sino la cola de la reverb desde que comienza el sonido hasta que acaba...por así decirlo, en una iglesia, el tiempo que tarda en desaparecer el sonido desde que das una palmada.


----------



## djmaflo (Sep 15, 2009)

aja ... es un reverb...peo no quiero que sea un valor fijo... por eso el potenciometro... y voy a intentar con el NTE1641... pero aqui en mexico es dificil de conseguir :/


----------



## AMiranda (Sep 15, 2009)

ponte en contacto con la tienda, es online y quizá te los puedan mandar, no creo que sea caro..aprovecha para pedir más cosas..


----------



## djmaflo (Sep 16, 2009)

ok gracias Alberto.Voy a checar algun circuito para el cute-off. Bye


----------



## Alexis741 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hola, aquí hay un par de circuitos de reverberación para guitarra que tal ves te sirvan, pero hay otras conexiones aparte de la entrada y la salida que no sé para que sirven. Agradecería si alguien pudiera despejar esta duda.http://www.montagar.com/~patj/screverb.gif http://www.generalguitargadgets.com/pdf/ggg_verb_sc.pdf


----------



## kaká_2008 (Sep 25, 2009)

hola compadres!!...
bueno amigos les paso a contar mi experiencia con los reverb...
*lo tengo hecho al primer circuito(el de los MN)y no lo termine porque tenia que hacerle una reforma...
*me compre una pedalera y ahora tengo muchos efectos 

en cuanto a los circuitos que ponen esos llevan los resortes por separado...
te paso un circuito que es para un reverb y nunca lo hice porque aqui en argentina no pinta ese integrado o cosa rara jaja...

http://www.tonepad.com/getFile.asp?id=122

te paso la pagina para que veas si te gusta otro efecto que sea mas accesible..
http://www.tonepad.com/projects.asp?projectType=fx

saludos!!!


----------



## djmaflo (Oct 2, 2009)

gracias kaká_2008. el integrado es el FV-1--SPN1001 ... Voy a ver si hay aqui en Mexico jaja... gracias a todos por su ayuda.


----------



## kaká_2008 (Oct 2, 2009)

y si lo conseguis tirate unito para aqui jejejejeje
y veamos cuanto sale porque debe ser mucho....

saludos!


----------



## AMiranda (Nov 9, 2009)

hola a todos,

he sacado la reverb muelles de un amplificador averiado que tenía.

Tiene dos muelles y tiene la siguiente impedancia: 600 : 2.2K.

He hecho una rápida prueba conectado la salida de linea del conversor DA (+4dBu) a la entrada de los muelles de 600 ohm.  En la salida he conectado un pequeño circuito preamplificador de micrófono basado en un ne5534.

 He probado a procesar guitarras, pianos, voz ya grabados y grabando la salida de los muelles y me ha gustado bastante.

 Voy a meterlo en un rack. He pensado añadirle un potenciómetro a la entrada de los muelles, para regular la cantidad de señal, por lo que se varia la cola de la reverb.

 Os lo recomiendo, si teneis un viejo ampli que ya no usais de los baratos, está muy bien poder reciclar la reverb de muelles..

 No se puede conectar directamente la guitarra a la entrada, pero si teneis un pedal de efectos con salida de linea o quereis procesar un audio ya grabado...el esquema es muy sencillo, sólo hace falta amplificar la salida. De hecho si teneis una interface de audio con previos de micrófono incorporados no hace falta realizar ningún circuito, conectas la salida de los muelles a la entrada de micrófono y listo.

un saludo!


----------



## Christian B (Nov 9, 2009)

Acá les adjunto un circuito que me pareció facil de hacer.

Saludos


----------



## kaká_2008 (Nov 9, 2009)

hola christian esta muy groso lo que pusiste...
ya lo vi a ese reverb funcionando y se escucha re bien!
la unica contra que tengo es que no consigo el integrado jajaja y supongo que aqui en argentina debe estar dificil conseguirlo....
saludos!


----------



## djmaflo (Nov 13, 2009)

gracias AlbertoMiranda... pero yo no tengo un estereo viejo a mi alcance  ... 
... y Christian B .. gracias por ese circuito con el ES56033E ... ahora voy a ver si lo encuentro aqui en mexico .. jaja 
... y kaka_2008... no encontre ningun integrado, ni los MN ni el FV-1-SPN1001 

voy a ver si encuentro el ES56033E... ya con eso va star listo mi mixer para mis tornas 
gracias y saludos!!


----------



## kaká_2008 (Nov 13, 2009)

djmaflo
los integrados que puse son dificiles de conseguir...el FV es muy muy dificil ya que no es comercial...
a los MN lo consegui de pedo...jaja
el integrado ES56033E se me hace q es dificilicimooo..jaja
esperate un poco mas quizas empiecen a salir mas integrados y al alcance de todos...


mira esto
http://www.generalguitargadgets.com/diagrams/stage_center_reverb_sc.gif
y esto
http://i36.tinypic.com/29lxvt2.jpg

son dos reverb fijate si conseguis mas info...

saludos!


----------



## AMiranda (Nov 14, 2009)

esos esquemas que has puesto son para usar si no me equivoco una reverb de muelles, la misma que tengo yo que saqué del amplificador de guitarra, no de un stereo por cierto.

si te fijas tiene entrada y salida para la reverb y si estoy en lo cierto realmente el input de sos esquemas son de instrumento??

un saludos


----------



## kaká_2008 (Nov 15, 2009)

claro!!
lleva muelles y bueno es lo que queda ya que integrados que hagan todo el trabajo no los hay...y si hay alguno es casi imposible conseguirlo 
en cuanto al imput es la entrada de los instrumentos..
saludos!


----------



## AMiranda (Nov 15, 2009)

pues el segundo enlace que has puesto si no me equivoco realmente no es a muelles....

está basado en un modulo digital de reverb usado en pedales de guitarra:

http://www.smallbearelec.com/Detail.bok?no=780

y este es el kit diy:

http://www.generalguitargadgets.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=243&Itemid=26

como ves es el mismo esquema.

Parece una buena alternativa...

por aqui un video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNDCjzsHBAw

suena bastante bien la verdad...


----------



## brutalisa2012 (Nov 19, 2009)

hay una electronica en el D.F. y es AG electronica yo los encontre(mn3007) checa la tienda virtual


----------



## hugho (Ago 6, 2010)

se puede utilizar el circuito de reverberador digital , como un reverberador analogico?,como puedo crear un reverberador analogico?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 6, 2010)

hugho dijo:


> se puede utilizar el circuito de reverberador digital , como un reverberador analogico?,como puedo crear un reverberador analogico?


 El tema del post es como "Digitalmente" lograr efecto rever sobre una señal analógica.


----------



## hugho (Ago 6, 2010)

que integrado puedo utilizar para hacer una reverberacion a una señal analogica???


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 6, 2010)

hugho dijo:


> que integrado puedo utilizar para hacer una reverberacion a una señal analogica???


El par de integrados de este post.


----------



## hugho (Ago 6, 2010)

el Circuito  para eco con el integrado ES56033E de el archivo adjunto .... como puedo variar la configuracion para obtener un reverberador analogico? .....


----------



## zks (Ago 10, 2010)

hola bueno viendo el circuito que mostro djmaflo he estado interezado en ese circuito ya que tengo un amplificador de guitarra el cual el modulo de resortes del rever murio motivos no se .. pero quiero adapatar un rever digital .. ahora  despues de tiempo aqui en mi pais pude conseguirme por medio de una tienda virtual el mn 3007. pero el mn 3101 no lo pude conseguir.. ahora una vez en una revista de electronica argentina vi este circuito con un mn 3007 y en la parte del mn 3101 estaba adaptado con un cto cmos ,, lastima que esa revista la perdi .. ahora me gustaria saber si alguien tiene informacion sobre como modificar esa etapa con dicho integrado cmos.. si alguien sabe me gustaria que pudieran subir el esquema .. ahora yo se FOGONAZO es grande ya que me ayudo en un proyecto que estaba realizando y salio al 100 % ... asi que si sabes algo FOGONAZO .. agradeseria tu ayuda ... gracias


----------

